# Table Saw with safety in mind



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool Cabinet Table Saw

Play the videos, while your doing that look at the quality in this saw.

http://www.sawstop.com/ 

I have no experience with this saw but it did catch my eye for reasons that should be apparent.

Stubbie


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It's a nice saw. Expensive though. I wish sawstop would come out with a model that stops the blade without ruining the blade.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah this has been a great idea since day 1, in my opinion. The price is certainly more, but not a ton more than a comparable high-end cabinet saw. What's the equivalent powermatic, about $2500? This comes out a little over $3000 with a 50" fence and table? Sounds pretty fair to me if it's a well built saw otherwise. 

I haven't seen them in person, but I'll certainly put this on my list next time I'm replacing a saw. It looks like it's left tilt in the picture, is that right? I didn't see that in the written specs, but it's nice that someone's figured out that a left tilt makes the most sense. 

I can see this as a particular asset in a shop with employees. Keep claims down, maybe reduce insurance? 

Is the destruction of a blade really a concern clutch? Say you've spent $200 on a really nice blade. That's far less than you'll lose in income if you get even a minor TS injury, and can't work for a week. I'll trade a blade for my thumb any day!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

My sisters boss just cut 3 fingertips and a thumb tip off last week. 
When she visited him in the hospital, he said he should have bought the sawstop option, but did not want to spend the extra money.
Seems pretty cheap now.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

NateHanson said:


> Is the destruction of a blade really a concern clutch? Say you've spent $200 on a really nice blade. That's far less than you'll lose in income if you get even a minor TS injury, and can't work for a week. I'll trade a blade for my thumb any day!


I didn't say the saw wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"My sisters boss just cut 3 fingertips and a thumb tip off last week. 
When she visited him in the hospital, he said he should have bought the sawstop option, but did not want to spend the extra money.
Seems pretty cheap now."
Some people should not use things that plug in, have batteries or move independent of manual persuasion.
Give Stumpy my best.
Ron


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Stumpy is/was a vet, retiring in Jan., but maybe sooner now that he will have trouble operating.
He's doing as well as can be expected.
Thanks.


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

The short story behind the safety stop saw, is that the inventor approached all of the major US saw manufacturers with plenty of positive feedback and interest from the general public. All of which decided against retooling for "simple" reasons that evolved around economics and politics. So inventor raised the funds to start up his own manufacturing and takes orders from woodworking shows around the states. Last I heard business was doing well.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I wish they could come out with something like this that fit in your standard 10in portable table saw or 12in Miter saw. I wonder if it's the size, price, or a marketing product that keeps it from happening. If it was mass marketed like that I'm sure the price would drop and I'd have no problem spending the extra $200-$300 for a saw that will protect my fingers. 
I lost 1/16in of bone and all the meat off one of my fingers because of some numb nuts machine operator. Cosmetically you can't even tell without looking real close at my finger but I get to live with the pain/weird feeling the rest of my life. I'm so incredibly careful now because if this is bad I can't imagine loosing three fingers.


----------



## Spyko (Oct 26, 2007)

I remember being amazed that the big players in the industry like Powermatic or Delta let this pass them by. The idea makes too much sense. I ran a finger through my saw (don't ask) and slotted it. I couldn't work for 2 weeks and the cost to get it "fixed" was well over the added cost from a standard saw to the Sawstop. If you add the lost wages...

Do they have a portable contractor version yet?


----------

